# Anyone tested BFN on day 13, then gone on to have BFP later???



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey,

Ist cycle, tested day 13 BFN,  wondered if anyone has experienced this and  then gone on to have a BFP day 14, 15? My bloods are due on Friday 8th for testing, which will be day 15, though with getting this result this morning i am pretty deflated..   

Any thoughts would be appreciated..

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I was a serial early tester on my first cycle,
My bloods with my clinic were day 14 and showed a bfp despite hpt an hour before saying bfn,
I tested with Early response on day 15 got a faint line (hcg was 109) the following day i was bfp with clearblue and strong line with First response

What hpt are you using

I said i would never test early again cue 2nd cycle i did it all over again 

Donna


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi foreverhopefull I am feeling exactly the same. I tested today and got a bfn. I go for my bloods tomorrow and hoping there is a change around. I hope for the both of us there is a happy ending xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Donna,

That is very encouraging, thank you, gives me a little more hope now, i promised myself i wouldnt test early, and the minute i woke up this morning at 6.30am i was straight on it like a crazy woman! 

I only had i embie transfered as it was good blast so maybe the hormone shows a little later just with 1. who knows. I know ladies that have had 2 embies put back in, twins have started so the hormone is stronger, though then go on to have the one baby.

I used clear blue ( it says it sensitive)  it this the best?

Tw1nk82, stay strong, good luck for tomorrow. Maybe our bodies are just all different, some people test early and get a result and some dont. i feel better talking nn the board, a girl emailed me, she did 3 tests all neagtive, totaly devastated, got her bloods done, pregnant, now expecting twins in 5 weeks! So there is hope for us both, please let me know how you get on tomorrow? x

Al x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am hoping we can be the same as that lady. Haven't had a bleed yet so could still all turn around. I sure will let you know how I get on tomorrow xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Day 14= period arrived, gutted...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Foreverhopefull2013

So very sorry sweetheart 

Sending a big    

Donna


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry foreverhopefull. My bloods also confirmed today that i am a   so all over for us xx


----------



## SallySC (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh so sorry, Tw1nk and Foreverhopefull

Big hugs


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Tw1nk82 

so very sorry    

Donna


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks ladies..

Onward and upward, 2 snow babies await, so pushing for a transfer this cycle, though they will only do it if i ovulate in 2 weeks, they dont think i will due to drugs, though i can only hope, as i cant stand having to wait another 2 months to next period and ovulation!!! That would drive me nuts!!


----------

